
Dietary prebiotics improve sleep, buffer stress - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10764.html
======
omilu
For those like me that don't know the difference between probiotic and
prebiotic:

Probiotics are “good” bacteria that help keep your digestive system healthy by
controlling growth of harmful bacteria. Prebiotics are carbohydrates that
cannot be digested by the human body. They are food for probiotics. ... It has
good bacteria like lactobacillus or bifidobacteria.

TLDR: mice that ate prebiotics had better REM sleep.

